# what are your favorite music list when driving?



## henry9x9 (Nov 9, 2018)

The Beach Boys – “Wouldn't It Be Nice” Time: Morning Coffee. ...
M83 – “We Own The Sky” Time: Dawn. ...
Stevie Wonder – My Cherie Amour” Time: Date Night. ...
Gorillaz – “Broken” Time: First Blanket of Snow. ...
Sam Cooke – “A Change Is Gonna Come” ...
Bon Iver – “Blindsided” ...
The Young Rascals – “Groovin” ...
Bob Dylan – “Like A Rolling Stone”
ST MTP - " Lac troi"


----------



## Tazmancrash (Mar 28, 2015)

Going to sound odd, but the sound tracks from the Gran Turismo games are not bad for driving.
Mite just be me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

Above & beyond - sun & moon club mix
Kaskade - 4am remix
Bassnectar


----------



## Garnell01 (Apr 14, 2019)

depends on what type of mood I'm in.
I listen to everything from rap to country,

although i will say when i owned my ram i was more inclined to listen to country music, especially driving down dirt roads in Arizona lol.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Supertramp “school”
Faithless “ Killers lullaby “ ( because I used to drive a black bmw ?
Faithless “god is a dj”
Faithless “ slava mea” at max vol before clipping

Come to think of it.... any Faithless dance track


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

On road trips I like to play things like Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime or Pink Floyd - The Wall straight through at high volume.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

When I'm in the mood for it, nothing beats ZZ Top for travelling open highway.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Grinder said:


> When I'm in the mood for it, nothing beats ZZ Top for travelling open highway.


AC/DC (Back in Black) spurs fast driving for me, while random play of mostly rock with a little pop and country works for commuting or cruising.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ckirocz28 said:


> AC/DC (Back in Black) spurs fast driving for me .....


Try Rodrigo y Gabriela on some serious twisties.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

In thr morning i like to start off with some cannibal corpse to wake me up. At work. I like dokken or some rush. On the way home usually something easy like george jones or whitney houston


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ToNasty said:


> In thr morning i like to start off with some cannibal corpse to wake me up. At work. I like dokken or some rush. On the way home usually something easy like george jones or whitney houston


While not specifically the same music, the same types of music... something with snap in the morning to wake up, classic rock during the day, and moving into a more mellow mood for the ride home.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

ALL CULTURE CLUB ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

TomT said:


> ALL CULTURE CLUB ALL THE TIME!!!


That really hurts me 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

NSFW (turn your volume down)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XASNM1XEQPs


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

ToNasty said:


> That really hurts me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I didn’t really want to make you cry.


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

othillia billionera...


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Grinder said:


> NSFW (turn your volume down)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XASNM1XEQPs


https://youtu.be/wk4ftn4PArg


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Driving fast 

https://youtu.be/ZmW13fN8BAo


----------



## Nathan Murray (Sep 29, 2019)

I like country music for the long drives


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Tom Petty Greatest Hits or some old Motown


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

Road to Nowhere - Talking heads


----------

